# Structure of opening theme, Beethoven's Fifth



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Truckload said:
> 
> 
> > Generally I agree about the 5th. Beethoven was certainly a master of making much out of little.
> ...


----------

